# Day fishing with my Son



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

Finaly got the boat home and didn't waste anytime getting my son to go out with me. We only had 4 hours out due to reaching our limit so quickly 
60 Yellow Perch gonna make a nice fish fry!!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice! Perch are fun fish to catch.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice catch!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Good job! Father son moments mean so much once they are older. Keep up the good work!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i haven't been fishing in many years since they stopped renting boats on lake erie..i know a couple of great spots for walleye and smallmouth...and then a few years ago i had about $7000 worth of fishing tackle stolen from me ; so i just decided to give up that hobby..

beautiful catch mike...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

That's horrible John! I had. 300$ st croix rod stolen from me before and almost quit fishing. Iv got so much tackle though I can't quit. Every time I go to the Milwaukee river to fish I take my catfish pole with 80lb line on it and cast to a log I know is a hell spot for fishermen because a lot of people snag on it. I just pull it up and snag other people's stuff off of it lol.

Maybe next time I'm in Ohio we can meet up and you are more then welcome to use my gear. I'll be in Ohio within the next 6 months again to drop off some woodwork iv done. I'm guessing it's going to be a while though because of the project I'm doing for a lady is taking me a while a coustem grandfather clock. It will be a nice payday for me once it's done though.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Nice catch, but man cleaning that is going to suck!


----------

